
RAF Jets Scrambled to Intercept Russian Bombers - neverminder
http://news.sky.com/story/1643693/raf-jets-scrambled-to-intercept-russian-bombers
======
ionised
I'm fairly sure this has happened quite regularly over the last 60 years.

~~~
pmx
yeah it happens all the time. nothing new or overly concerning here.

